# 1/8" rip on table saw as a jointer



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I had to remove an 1/8" length on a triangular piece of particle board recently, cut it twice and it was still to big. By using the splitter as the support for the rear cut edge it worked like a charm.
There is more than one way to use the splitter I found out.
The 1/8" is the minimum unless I used a sacrificial fence and only used half the blade width. But I really didn't want to cut into my aluminum fence just yet. :no:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello again Bill, how ya been? 
I did a similar operation, but, like you mentioned I was using a sacrificial fence. My TS rip capacity is only 24" and had to cut a piece of 3/4 baltic birch plywood to 30". I made my first cut on the bandsaw, to just over 30" then two passes on my TS with 1/2 of the blade exposed from the sacrificial fence and it came out just like I needed it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey Dale!*

You mentioned you made the first cuts on the bandsaw, completely safe, however I've had to make some "freehand"cuts on the TS, no fence, no miter gauge lately.
As long as I guided the work cautiously and followed the line the saw just sliced thru like butter. I did use the splitter however and that worked as a guide. The possibilty of kickback is reduced that way. Other wise it wouldn't be a very safe operation. A circular saw and guide would always be the best alternative. 
Yah, set up the horses, measure for the guide, get the extension cord, carry the piece outside, check for rain....see where I'm goin' here? :wallbash: bill


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Bill, I noticed the pencil marks on your fence to let you know where to stop a cut. My fence looks like hair growing it has so many marks. Back when I was in business my boys let the blade cut my fence instead of using a sacrificial board, I am still not happy about that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My son just started driving*

So he has no interest in work or anything related like tools, dust...
Yah, that's a nice aluminum fence from Unisaw/Delta, and maybe I need to attach a wood or laminate piece, cause that's gettin' pretty darn close for comfort!  bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Recently I had to do something similar. I used the table saw to get within 1/16" and then a router with a flush trim bit.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

sounds like you guys are making things dificult. i couldnt live without my elec., hand plainer


----------

